# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  ASANSAM BOX (QCN TOOL v1.1.7) Released

## mohamed73

*Hi to all* *
QCN TOOLS VERSION 1.1.7 Released  Add Direct Unlock , Activate Diag , Reset MSL for Following Models: 
  Quote:  			 				SM-A3000
SM-A3009
SM-A300F
SM-A300FU
SM-A300G
SM-A300H
SM-A300M
SM-A300Y
SM-A300YZ
SM-A5000
SM-A500F
SM-A500FD
SM-A500FU
SM-A500G
SM-A500H
SM-A500K
SM-A500L
SM-A500M
SM-A500S
SM-A500XZ
SM-A500Y
SM-A500YZ
SM-N7502
SM-N7506V
SM-N7508V
SM-N7509V
SM-T365F0
SM-T905
SM-T2519
SM-T2556
SM-T2558
SM-T255S
SM-T807J
SCT21    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Extract Downloaded Archive and Replace File and Folder inside that with old ones in C:\ASANSAM2  B.R
ASANSAM TEAM*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة رائعة

----------


## samihmahde

شكرا لمجهودكم

----------

